# Broody hen update



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Woke up to muffled cheeping out under my broody hen this morning. I was mosey and checked under her quick enough to count 5 babies! There were still 2 eggs I hatched. 2 of the chicks were still wet so hoping the other 1 eggs will hatch or did hatch. Very exciting, our first hatching. I heard chirping coming from the incubator as well. It's a day behind the hen.









Happy momma, other than the phone in her face!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cute, congrats


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you. She ended up with 6 adorable babies.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

That is such a fun feeling!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Peeps and Moms are so much fun!!


----------



## Buttsmom (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She looks just like one of my broody hens, what breed is she?


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Buttsmom said:


> Congratulations!!! She looks just like one of my broody hens, what breed is she?


Thanks. She is a black jersey giant/Cochin mix.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have 9 eggs under a broody silky at the moment. Finger crossed.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I have 9 eggs under a broody silky at the moment. Finger crossed.


The broody hen was way easier and less stressful than the incubator, that's for sure.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, Momma hen doing all the work is way better!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am hoping that one or both of my silkies are female so when they go broody I can give them eggs to hatch!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I've heard of males hatching eggs too. Lol


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Male silkies or just some males in general?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Male silkies are the only ones I've ever heard of hatching out eggs. And the stories are not uncommon. That's how nurturing they are apparently.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Still very happy with her babies. I had to put a wire cover her box today. She was teaching them to fly out!


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

That's so awesome! What an excited adventure we are all in! I just hope mine gets broody soon!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My broody just gave me one little (I think) hen chick. We're waiting to see if anyone else shows up!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! Adorable, congrats!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

All the others didn't make it. Two had skull abnormalities.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I'm glad you inspect your eggs post hatch as well...I like to see what went wrong too. My DH swears I'm crazy.


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> All the others didn't make it. Two had skull abnormalities.


How long do you wait before you check after the 21st day?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Some breeders cull the end of day 21 as to not lengthen the genetics out for hatching. I personally wait until the morning of the 23.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Some breeders cull the end of day 21 as to not lengthen the genetics out for hatching. I personally wait until the morning of the 23.


I stop between 23 and 25, but I usually sneak la few eggs in late.


----------

